# Minneapolis Zombie Pub Crawl 10/10/09



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.zombiepubcrawl.com/2009/

Are you dead? Have you risen from the grave? Do you feel like dusting off those old dancing shoes and painting the town dead with 5,000 of your fellow zombies? You're in luck.

The Minneapolis Zombie Pub Crawl is the oldest and largest zombie pub crawl in the world. Now in its fifth year, ZPC V: IT'S STARTING TO STINK is going to be crazier than ever. More than 5,000 zombies will swarm the West Bank neighborhood. Expect bands, zombie-oke (karaoke of the dead), drink specials, great food, and maybe even a marching band. In other words, expect one of the greatest nights of your life. Err, death.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Whoo Hoo, looks like I'm heading down to the cities for the weekend!


----------

